# My terrarium/vivarium..finally done..



## Islandgaliam (May 24, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous! A terrarium is on my list for this winters project.


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

Islandgaliam said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! A terrarium is on my list for this winters project.



Thanks but don't wait until Winter though because you just don't get that many plant selections. There are plants in the tank I couldn't get during Winter until last week.


----------



## namicat101 (Apr 10, 2015)

Wow, phenomenal, I saw this a while ago and was hoping for an update  Keep up the impressive work!


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

Just trimmed off my orchid spikes since the flowers are done blooming. Added more plants by the center in order to fill up some empty space in the middle. 

DSC_3541 by vracing, on Flickr


DSC_3548 by vracing, on Flickr


----------



## Midnighttide102 (Oct 2, 2014)

Wow that is beautiful they layout the plants just absolutely stunning


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

Midnighttide102 said:


> Wow that is beautiful they layout the plants just absolutely stunning



Thanks. I think the plants are finally getting used to the environment and I am seeing some good growths now. Just waiting for the creeping plants to grow more and to wrap around the fake vine in the middle and on the driftwood. I am hoping the Wandering Jews I got today would grow some more and begin to creep on the blue background. The bromeliad by the right side is developing 4 pulps. Within few weeks, I could remove them from the mother plant and to find room for them in the tank.


----------



## Frank H (Jan 16, 2015)

Nice layout! Are you putting any live inhabitants in there?


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

Frank H said:


> Nice layout! Are you putting any live inhabitants in there?



Thanks. Live stocks??? Maybe not...dart frogs would be nice but expensive. Then, I would have to deal with a whole load of issues. Issues about dart frogs that I don't even know what they are..heheheh

Here is another update. The creeping figs are taking off well and they should cover the blue background soon enough. I removed my poka dot plants because they are getting leggy. My orchids are done blooming except the smaller one by the front and I clipped the spikes on the others. They are all growing new leaves right now.  

DSC_3637 by vracing, on Flickr

Can anyone id the plant by the center bottom? I got two ferns yesterday from the Brooklyn Botanical Garden. Some plants there are a bit pricy but the rarer ones are worth the money. These two are rare since I have not seen them before locally. The far left one is the Pellaea Falcata. I am not sure what the center one is called? 


DSC_3644 by vracing, on Flickr


----------



## Midnighttide102 (Oct 2, 2014)

Looking better and better I can stare at that thing for hrs it's just stunning 
A+++ my hat off to you Sir


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

Midnighttide102 said:


> Looking better and better I can stare at that thing for hrs it's just stunning
> A+++ my hat off to you Sir



Thanks.  Also, I have some green gecko crypts growing by the driftwood, in their emersed form. In its previous life, the driftwood by the right had crypts growing THROUGH it. Now, because of the high humidity, some of them are growing out from the driftwood.


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Very nice and very dart frog worthy! Darts are actually really easy to take care of tbo. Just remember if you decide to get them to not mix them. One type only per tank or else they can kill each other from stress or other reasons. Can't wait to see any more pictures in the future!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

Last shot with the lights all on.... Oh yeah, my fungus gnat infestation is under control after watering with mosquito dunk solution. There's the yellow sticky pad to catch the remaining fungus gnats. The pad has been in there for a week and only caught about 10 gnats. 

DSC_3649 by vracing, on Flickr


----------



## Frank H (Jan 16, 2015)

Keep that creeping fig in check.. it will take over the whole thing in short time


----------



## dpresley916 (Mar 31, 2015)

I agree about dart frogs being easy, the "hardest" thing is the fruit fly cultures and that isn't hard At all. Beautiful tank.


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

Wow! That is a true thing of beauty! Amazing job putting it all together. I'm totally inspired to try something like this myself now. Excellent work


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Gorgeous!

+1 for getting dart frogs. They are easy to care for and you could get one species with a nice color to contrast your plants.


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

klibs said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> +1 for getting dart frogs. They are easy to care for and you could get one species with a nice color to contrast your plants.


thanks.... Dark frogs would be nice but they don't feed on dry foods though..hehehehe.... I am not big on insects, let alone I need to breed and cultivating them to feed the frogs....


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

3 months later...

terrariumtankupdate by vracing, on Flickr


So far, the only plant I have issues with is the gold spike moss. I have some dieds off by the right corner and some in the more shaded area. Only the middle portions are thriving. I don't know. I thought spikemoss does not do well with too much light. Well, I don't even shade my light anymore and the middle portions are getting the full blast light. I up my misting too and making sure the middle portions are constantly moist and slightly wet. So far, the they are very compact and dense. I think I have to do some pruning soon and would have to setup a grow-out tank.


----------



## big b (Jun 3, 2015)

Am I crazy or does it look like the tank is filled with water?


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

big b said:


> Am I crazy or does it look like the tank is filled with water?


Is no water. Just some moisture you see there from watering and misting the plants.


----------



## Musubi (Mar 12, 2015)

Stunning!


----------



## alberth (Feb 13, 2015)

Amazing tank! Your tank have the clearest water I ever seen here :hihi:


----------

